# Discovery Gardens - No Water



## bittersweet78 (Mar 13, 2012)

We are in building 70. Yesterday evening, there was no water in the taps. After dozens of calls to Nakheel, They confirmed this morning that water supply has been cut down by DEWA to the whole building due to unpaid charges outstanding towards flat owners.

Same case happened in building 76, 68, 42, 94 (a long list)............

If you are living in Discovery, be prepared, stock water/arrange emergency place for living.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

That sucks, hope it gets resolved soon, its extremely unfair that tenants and landlords who paid their charges have to suffer for thoe who didnt...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am not so scared about the water but am about the electricity. Is their electricity still on? Right now isnt so bad but few months from now, could be devestating if they do this during the day. 

Is quite a horrible situtuation and really hope doesnt happen in our building. Good luck and hope they turn yours back on soon. Thanks for the info and will be sure to stock extra water.


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

Nakheel must be lying. Water supply is paid for by tenants with their DEWA bills. DEWA should have no right to cut water supply to a paying consumer. Tenants should demand reconnection of water supply as landlord has nothing to with payment of water supply bill. 
If it was a matter of Annual Charges not being paid by the Landlords then the disconnection of chiller system would have made sense since the Landlord (of discovery apartments) are responsible to pay those as part of their annual charges but not for water supply. Hence the story given by Nakheel does not make sense. It must be a bigger screw up by Nakheel which lead DEWA to take such a step. If there are any journalists on this forum, I urge them to investigate further and bring out the facts so Nakheel cannot get away with such a lame excuse now or ever again.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

DEWA can and do cut the water and / or electricity supply to a building if the bill is not paid. Yes the tenant/landlord pays for usage to individual apt but there is also a bill for the building (communal). This is part of the owners annual service fee. Usually the developer will disconnect individual apartments to try to force the owners to pay up but if this doesn't work then DEWA will disconnect the building. Unfortunately this affects the payers as well as the non payers. Hopefully it will be resolved soon for you.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

bittersweet78 said:


> After dozens of calls to Nakheel, They confirmed this morning that water supply has been cut down by DEWA to the whole building due to unpaid charges outstanding towards flat owners.


So is the Communal Service Charge that is not paid ? .. or .. the utility bill ..... ???


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If too many owners do not pay their service charges there will not be enough funds to pay the DEWA bills for the communal areas.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

wandabug said:


> If too many owners do not pay their service charges there will not be enough funds to pay the DEWA bills for the communal areas.


Sorry to be thick but I assume that individual flats have their own electricity/water meters as well as the communal areas? If they have paid their bill, why would DEWA cut off the supply everywhere and not just to the common areas? Or is it the developer who puts in individual meters, not DEWA?
Hindsight is a wonderful thing but one wonders whether it could have been possible to foresee this would happen when they were planning the developments and evolved a system to avoid this situation...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

They shouldn't... but they do.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

My understanding from a lady who lives/lived (havent seen her in a long while now) on the bottom floor, is the fees are nearly half what she collects in rent for her apartments she bought in dg. Because so many are vacant/unsold/unrented, few are stuck covering lots of charges. I dont see it ever getting better. There are still entire buildings in the back, sitting empty with no one there, but lights on and ac blasting.


----------

